# Santa Cruz Allstar Vato Dato



## MattyB4g63 (Sep 18, 2009)

Just signed up with this forum.........Anybody have any rant or raves about the Santa Cruz Allstar Vato Dato I tried searching didnt really come up with much I mainly free ride groomers or hit up train parks. I recently picked it up on sierra snowboard for $99 figure if its crap I can use it as a loaner board. Also I picked it up in a 150cm I currently ride a 153cm all mountain burton air (2008) is this going to be a issue at all. Im about 5"11 148lbs 9.5 boot.


----------



## MattyB4g63 (Sep 18, 2009)

Santa Cruz Snowboards 2009

Heres the link to the board im talking about dont know if this will help or not.


----------



## MattyB4g63 (Sep 18, 2009)

Bump anyone ever have a santa cruz board at all


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

MattyB4g63 said:


> Bump anyone ever have a santa cruz board at all


i was thinking of getting a santa cruz board as well. Thats a good price i gotta check sierra snowboard out


----------



## MattyB4g63 (Sep 18, 2009)

Seems like no one really rides them..... hhhmmmm at least I got a cheap loaner board I guess :dunno:


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

Speaking of Santa Cruz

The House Deal of The Day
I dont know how long this will last.

Santa Cruz Iouri Ipod Podlachikov Pro TT Snowboard 154, 157, 160

Sugg. Retail: $465.95
Our Price: $199.95
Save: $266.00 (57% Off)

Save on Deal of the Day Snowboards Snowboarding Skateboarding Wakeboarding Gear Equipment


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

I had the 07/08 allstar. It's good for its price and your board also has comply side wall which means the edge holds better in ice. I did have a problem where the top sheet cracked apart but they replace it under warranty without much fuss and with a bit of extra money i got the allstar xx anniversary edition. Its designed for use in park although I haven't really used it there yet. If your going on holiday take both boards as its likely too small in deep powder considering your height and weight.
If you want something for the ff piste i'd say a 156-160 its personal preference but I ride a 158 and I'm 5"8


----------



## MattyB4g63 (Sep 18, 2009)

G2309 said:


> I had the 07/08 allstar. It's good for its price and your board also has comply side wall which means the edge holds better in ice. I did have a problem where the top sheet cracked apart but they replace it under warranty without much fuss and with a bit of extra money i got the allstar xx anniversary edition. Its designed for use in park although I haven't really used it there yet. If your going on holiday take both boards as its likely too small in deep powder considering your height and weight.
> If you want something for the ff piste i'd say a 156-160 its personal preference but I ride a 158 and I'm 5"8


Cool thanks for the info.... I figure I would use it for jibs and non pow days I'm thinking of also picking up a Palmar Classic as a poor mans pow board I have heard nothing but good things about it.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a 2006/07 Wide Pan head. Its solid. I havent really seen many people that ride santa cruz's. Its still plenty stiff held its camber and stiffness nicely dosent flex out


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

I checked out the page. and being someone who knows a bit about snowboards, and composites. I literally got nothing out of it.


No core material, extruded vs sintered. I have no idea.


its a snowboard enjoy


----------



## MattyB4g63 (Sep 18, 2009)

* ComPly C1 Sidewalls
* Superlight FS Core
* Biax Superlight Fibers
* 1000 Sintered Base
* Effective Edge (cm) - 113.00
* Nose/Tail (cm) - 28.53
* Waist (cm) - 24.40
* Sidecut (m) - 7.4

Only thing I found on it.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

my point is... 


What the hell are any of those

other than the 1000 sintered base. which is a pretty low end extruded base


----------



## MattyB4g63 (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah it was only $100 I used to ride there skateboards back in the day figure I would give it a shot........... I may just look into getting something different.


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

Every snowboard page has random jargon. Santa Cruz actually has a page on the site with details of what each tech means.


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wvery snowboard page has random jargon. Santa Cruz actually has a page on the site with details of what each tech means. I think this is a good offer on a board which is a popular size Snowboard Review: 09-10 Option Redline – Shayboarder.com


----------



## droseph (Sep 19, 2009)

MattyB4g63 said:


> Cool thanks for the info.... I figure I would use it for jibs and non pow days I'm thinking of also picking up a Palmar Classic as a poor mans pow board I have heard nothing but good things about it.


I bought one myself this year, pretty awesome deal.


----------

